# [DE]Mein Rheinland [PVP] [Sleeper] airdrop and bolt



## MPT2142 (18. Januar 2014)

Moin moin,

Wir haben einen neuen Rustserver der stetig wächst.
Jetzt suchen wir weitere Mitspieler!

ServerIP: 134.255.229.152:12040
Airdrop momentan bei 15 Spielern


Wir haben zusätzlich einen TS Server in dem Spielergruppen auf Anfrage einen eigenen Channel mit Passwort bekommen können.
TS IP: 62.104.20.237:10088

Viele Spieler auf dem Server sind neu gespawnten freundlich gesinnt.
Wenn ihr euch benehmt wird euch sicherlich geholfen.

Da dies ein PvP Server ist wäre es ratsam eine Gruppe zu finden und eine base hochzuziehen.

Wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt...ich stehe zur Verfügung


MPT


----------



## Rasha (18. Januar 2014)

Äh..um welches Spiel gehts überhaupt?


----------



## Robonator (18. Januar 2014)

Rasha schrieb:


> Äh..um welches Spiel gehts überhaupt?


 


> Wir haben einen neuen Rustserver der stetig wächst.



Hat er doch geschrieben.


----------

